# Living Sphagnum moss in a planted aquarium?



## DerCribben (Mar 15, 2011)

I've been noticing a lot of neat sphagnum moss living in a submerged state recently as i hike around Maine in the spring. I was wondering if anyone has grown, or hezard of growing any Sphagnums or other types of semi aquatic mosses in the planted tanks and what it would take to make it happen. There were some with huge star shaped tops out on a mountain path I was on the other day that I want to go and harvest a little of. Looks neat, here's a couple of pics of some smaller ones I got today:::>


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Those look pretty cool, Sadly, I haven't read or seen anyone having any in their tanks.. they probably won't make it fully submerged. In a riparium would be neat tho and I may have come across that before but missing the links :/


----------



## DerCribben (Mar 15, 2011)

Uh oh...riparium huh....I don't know if I have room for another tank...not that I think that will stop me if I decide to make a riparium...:eek5:


----------



## DerCribben (Mar 15, 2011)

Actually, looking into this stuff and it seems like this is probably Tortula ruralis/Star moss and not Sphagnum at all....


----------

